# Alphakanal - verschiedene Transparenzstufen



## sawi1 (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wie man eine Transparenz durch einen Alphakanal erzeugt, ist mir bekannt und klappt ohne Probleme. Nun möchte ich aber eine Bilddatei erstellen, der ich verschiedene Transparenzstufen zuweise - wie ist das möglich? 

Beispiel: Ein Flügel eines Insekts - das Umfeld des Flügels soll 100% transparent sein (das ist kein Problem) - der Flügel selbst soll aber zudem auch noch verschieden Stufen einer Transparenz aufweisen.

Ich habe versucht den verschiedenen Bereiche einzelnd einen Aplhakanal zuzuweisen, aber wenn ich anschließen in rgb oder tga abspeichern möchte, erhalte ich die Meldung dass nur ein Alphakanal abgespeichert werden kann  

Wie funktioniert das?

Hoffe man versteht was ich meine.

LG sawi1


----------



## kuhlmaehn (14. Mai 2007)

Arbeite mit Ebenen und gib den verschieden Ebenen unterschiedliche Deckkraften.
Das wäre glaube ich die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## sawi1 (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Leider löst diese Variante nicht das Problem. Ich benötige diese Art Textur für SL - somit muss ich mit verschiedenen Alphakanälen arbeiten, um dort Transparenzen zu erzeugen...


----------



## chritz tosh (14. Mai 2007)

sawi1 hat gesagt.:


> ... diese Art Textur für SL ...



Stehe ich auf'm Mittagsschlauch? 
Was bedeutet SL?


----------



## sawi1 (14. Mai 2007)

Second Life ;-)


----------



## chritz tosh (14. Mai 2007)

Ah, verstehe ... na dann  

Äh? Verstehe nicht ... 
... reicht Dir denn ein Alphakanal, der unterschiedliche "Transparenzen", also "Deckkräfte" enthält? 

Das geht ja ...


----------



## chmee (14. Mai 2007)

Wie ist denn so eine Textur für SL aufgebaut ? In welchem Dateiformat ?

Grundsätzlich kann man in PS mehrere Alphakanäle speichern, die sind eben keine
Masken, sondern weitere Kanäle. - SaveSelection.. -

Habe gerade gelesen, dass Du es schon versucht hast mit TGA etc.. -> Wie sieht es denn mit TIF aus ?

mfg chmee


----------



## sawi1 (14. Mai 2007)

Ich habe ja probiert mehrere Alphakanäle zu erstellen/zu speichern - aber als ich dann letzlich die Datei als *tga abspeichern wollte, bekam ich die Meldung dass nur ein Alphakanal gespeichert werden kann.

Mmmh, vielleicht mache ich ja etwas verkehrt


----------



## chritz tosh (14. Mai 2007)

Wenn Du nur einen Kanal aufgrund des Datei-Formates speichern kannst, gehe so vor: 

... bereite die Datei - wie kuhlmaehn beschrieben hat - mit einzelnen Ebenen und unterschiedlicher Deckkraft auf. 
Wenn das gewünschte Ergebnis steht, verbinde diese Ebenen zu einer. 
Drücke Strg mit Klick auf die Ebenenminiatur, um eine Auswahl der verbundenen Ebenen zu erzeugen. 
Gehe in die Kanäle-Palette, lege einen Alphakanal an und fülle die Auswahl mit weiß. 
Siehe da, Du hast *einen* Alpha-Kanal mit "unterschiedlichen Transparenzen". 

Hilft das?


----------



## sawi1 (14. Mai 2007)

Super - danke! Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## chritz tosh (14. Mai 2007)

Wenns klappt, darfste mich gerne bewerten ... wenn nicht auch!


----------



## sawi1 (14. Mai 2007)

Klar, gebe dir gerne eine Bewertung - mein Problem ist aber immer noch nicht damit gelöst, denn in SL ist der Alphakanal jetzt weiß, nicht transparent...


----------



## chmee (14. Mai 2007)

Dann versuche es mit "SaveSelection", anstatt Alphakanal anlegen. Oder benutze unter Hilfe die "ExportTransparent"-Funktion.

mfg chmee


----------



## sawi1 (14. Mai 2007)

...ich bin schwer von kp - sorry.

Hier mal der Link - nur an der Umsetzung hapert's  

http://www.robinwood.com/Catalog/Technical/SL-Tuts/SLTutSet.html


----------



## sawi1 (14. Mai 2007)

war ganz easy - hatte bloß ein Brett vorm Kopf


----------



## chritz tosh (14. Mai 2007)

Na dann kann ich ja doch beruhigt schlafen heute!


----------

